# Whizzer Value



## TheFizzer (Feb 15, 2020)

I know nothing about Whizzers but have always wanted one.  This will be at an upcoming auction.  Any idea of ballpark price would be fair to pay?  They say it's a 1947 & it runs


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2020)

The frame is prewar and is not a Whizzer specific frame, so someone made it a Whizzer. Check the frame on the inside where the belt passes.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2020)

2K tops


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 19, 2020)

Looks like the gas in the bulb has varnished.  I would question "running".  I would say 2K also.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2020)

H engine is the most common.  The frame looks like a repaint and those fenders were probably not originally paired with it.  They probably came on a cantilever frame.  Nice accessories.  I'll be curious to see what it brings.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

2k


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks  like a real DX schwinn to me ... with a Early H motor kit with a bendix light kit . Love the seat front pork chop Brake ,2k all day . serial number??


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 22, 2020)

It is all together so that is such a big plus for a beginner and the National Whizzer Club can support you with parts and a newsletter and free advice.  Send me a private message and I can send you a free video to study (see my notice in this part of the site).  My second opinion is to go above 2K because of your situation.  If you can pick it up, even better.  Can you strap it in your car/van? Looks like it has a Joe Cargola light kit so it has had recent attention -- $2,500.00?  You can always cut down on the candy and flowers to your wife.  Maybe sell the dog?  Is there a sleepy bank near you?  Borrow the money and use the Whizzer as a get-a-way vehicle?  You could send us pictures.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 23, 2020)

Did not get it.  Sold for $1,900 plus 15%


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2020)

I was right 1500- 2k...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh, too bad!
That was a cool bike.
Seemed like it went for just about what we all thought it would.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 23, 2020)

$2185 .00  W/ Buyers Premium.


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 20, 2020)

I purchased the Whizzer in question.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 20, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> The frame is prewar and is not a Whizzer specific frame, so someone made it a Whizzer. Check the frame on the inside where the belt passes.



What are you checking? What am I looking for?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 20, 2020)

New evaluation system as follows

1 Barn fresh DX whizzer  =

---4 eight packs of Brawny paper towels
or
---8 Four packs of Charmin Toilet Paper
or
---48 cans of beans 
or
---24 cans of Dophin free Albacore tuna
or
---17 Gallons of Spring drinking water

....Back in the old "monetary" days....that one would be about a 1500-2000.00 dollar or so beast.


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 20, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> New evaluation system as follows
> 
> 1 Barn fresh DX whizzer =
> 
> ...



That makes no sense. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 20, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> New evaluation system as follows
> 
> 1 Barn fresh DX whizzer =
> 
> ...



You didn't answer my question. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2020)

Bike Guy said:


> What are you checking? What am I looking for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk





You’re looking for the indents on the inside of the left side chainstay/seat stay, where the final drive belt passes through.
Were they done with finesse, or were they done by a knuckle dragger?
These slight modifications had to be made by the installer of the Whizzer Kit on the early bikes.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 21, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> H engine is the most common.  The frame looks like a repaint and those fenders were probably not originally paired with it.  They probably came on a cantilever frame.  Nice accessories.  I'll be curious to see what it brings.





Nice bike, looks like it has postwar Whizzer fenders.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 21, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> You’re looking for the indents on the inside of the left side chainstay/seat stay, where the final drive belt passes through.
> Were they done with finesse, or were they done by a knuckle dragger?
> These slight modifications had to be made by the installer of the Whizzer Kit on the early bikes.



Bike guy, cyclingday beat me to the answer.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2020)

I could be wrong but don't think there was factory Whizzer frame like this.


----------

